# Scenes from the cubicle



## mygrain (Jan 21, 2005)

These should be from sitting at your work station. Have fun!!!


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 24, 2005)

This thread is inspired by a posting I saw the other day here . . .

MyGrain I think it was? Urging people to post pics taken from thier cubicle, anyway the only cubicle I have is at home!!! :er: And it is where my post-editing is done so I thought it might be interesting to see what everyone elses "home" office looks like. I have seen this on other "video" editing forums in the past and thought why can't we do the same thing here? So here it is, even if they are only snapshot's, or messy as hell! Post'em up!!!






I only went BW cause it looked better :blulsh2:


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 25, 2005)

Haha, I am so not taking a picture of my oh so sloppy office!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

My desk --- in times when I still had my old computer and that horrible screen, ugh! 
The new one is soooo much better and nicer and all (but my desk is too cluttered to show you...  )

I have now merged the "Cubicle" and "Where do you edit" threads, for there may be several of us who work from home. I am one of those.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

Bumped for Jocose


----------



## jocose (Nov 29, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Bumped for Jocose


 
awww, that's so sweet.  :hug:: 


I will do my best to get my pic up tonight.  I have a presentation tomorrow that I HAVE TO DO in order to get my promotion, so I need to focus on that.


----------



## jocose (Nov 29, 2005)

Just for LaFoto:


----------

